

Google Multiple Sign-in Now Available - jancona
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/08/google-multiple-sign-in-now-available.html

======
stanleydrew
This is good, but I'm still frustrated by the fact that Google Apps accounts
are not full Google Accounts. I wish they'd merge all Google Apps accounts
into the regular Google Accounts system. Or is there a reason that this
doesn't make sense?

~~~
abraham
Google is already testing this: [http://smarterware.org/6394/google-apps-vs-
google-accounts-r...](http://smarterware.org/6394/google-apps-vs-google-
accounts-resolution-coming)

~~~
stanleydrew
Oohh this is perfect. I know they did this inside Google for all the
@google.com employee accounts back around January. Good to see them pushing it
out to the rest of us.

------
zyb09
Very useful, now next I'd like to merge Gmail accounts if that isn't too much
to ask for.

~~~
Timothee
What do you mean by merging two accounts? One common inbox for both? There's
an existing convoluted way to do that: forward all emails from account B to
account A, add account B as a possible "From" address on account A and you're
good to go.

~~~
jackowayed
I do that, but that's annoying.

I also want to merge accounts, which in my minds means that there really is
just one account with several names--emails to all of them go to that one
gmail (and it lets me choose which to send from), I can sign into all google
services with any of those accounts, etc.

It would be pretty complicated though. I've only used gmail on my secondary
accounts, but some people have probably used docs, voice, etc on multiple
accounts, in which case all of those need some kind of merging strategy.

~~~
judofyr
Heh, this reminds me of Subversion: branching is easy, the really tricky
problem is merging.

------
redorb
I've been using the chrome incognito pages for just this purpose glad to see
the feature

------
oneplusone
Finally. Been waiting for this for a while. It is still not as good as
Mailplane so I will stick with it for now. People that are managing multiple
Gmail accounts including google app emails should check it out.

------
Griever
Thank goodness! We just signed up for Google Business mail and I have been
trying to juggle around two separate Gmail addresses for weeks now. This saves
so much hassle.

Didn't know about the incognito trick until today though... I suppose that
would have helped quite bit as well.

------
spif
Although this is useful, it still doesn't solve having multiple address books
across multiple accounts. Until it is you can use Soocial.com to sync the
contacts between them. (Disclaimer: Soocial's my startup.)

------
minouye
Does anyone know if there are limits to the number of Google Apps accounts you
can have? I'd like to link several free accounts I have together--is there any
risk in doing this?

------
chriskelley
I wish this worked with the Checkout sandbox as well - when I'm in my dev
environment, I hate logging out of my main account to test purchases with my
sandbox account.

------
phaedrus
Has anyone commenting actually tried it though? The multiple sign in link
mentioned in the post does not show up on my Google account page.

